# Greetings from Sunny Sheffield!



## SheffieldSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

The sun has just come out, and with the van serviced and MOT'd and today completed it's Habitation service I'm hoping to get off to the coast this weekend to help my wife recuperate from a really bad chest infection. She's been in self isolation for 7 days and is nearly climbing up the walls! We're not 'fair weather' campers, and have already had 2 four day trips this year, but we're pretty desperate to get out there soon!


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome Steve , hope your wife gets better soon . We lived in Crookes area for 26 years great times . 
David , Jacqui and Shiraz the dog


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello Steve, welcome board.

You need to give yourself another 7 days of self-isolation on top of your wife's, but guess that's just as do-able in your camper as at home 

Take care out there.


----------



## The laird (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SheffieldSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Welcome Steve , hope your wife gets better soon . We lived in Crookes area for 26 years great times .
> David , Jacqui and Shiraz the dog


We're just up the road from Hillsborough. Wife is on the mend thanks.


----------



## SheffieldSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Steve, welcome board.
> 
> You need to give yourself another 7 days of self-isolation on top of your wife's, but guess that's just as do-able in your camper as at home
> 
> Take care out there.


In all probability I gave her the illness because I had a lesser bout a few days before her. The isolation was in case she went near someone carrying the C thing, and in that time she has only seen me! Having said all that, have I been in contact with someone carrying it? Who knows. I'm not worried about catching it. I've got no underlying health problems. Going back to this weekend, I think that 2 days at the coast with a bit of gentle walking for her would do her the world of good.


mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Steve, welcome board.
> 
> You need to give yourself another 7 days of self-isolation on top of your wife's, but guess that's just as do-able in your camper as at home
> 
> Take care out there.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi guys welcome. Reckon the van is the ideal place for self isolation, went away last weekend in mine too.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## mjvw (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome enjoy the fresh air on your trip


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 17, 2020)

Greetings Steve, we’re just over the hill in Bamford.


----------



## SheffieldSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Greetings Steve, we’re just over the hill in Bamford.


Know it well! Ladybower and Win Hill is one of my favourite walks. Shatton Moor too. Might bump into you one day!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome  along and enjoy your adventures from Scotland


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi  and welcome


----------



## dilbert (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't want to spoil the party but which part of the guidance to not travel do you people not understand?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 22, 2020)

dilbert said:


> I don't want to spoil the party but which part of the guidance to not travel do you people not understand?



To be fair the post was made last Tuesday.

A lot has happened since then so maybe they have changed their plans?


----------



## Telstar (Mar 22, 2020)

Welcome.

I popped into deepcar service station Friday and found out that the guy who owns it used to work/do the servicing at Oaktree Motorhomes.  Might be worth remembering.  I’m going to get my first chassis service with him.  Unfortunately have to go to main dealer for gab service still.

Jon


----------



## witzend (Mar 30, 2020)

SheffieldSteve said:


> I'm hoping to get off to the coast this weekend to help my wife recuperate from a really bad chest infection. have already had 2 four day trips this year, but we're pretty desperate to get out there soon!


Well your grounded now for the foresee able future so you can make the most of the site to read ideas for a trip when restrictions are lifted


----------

